# RE: Rough Ride



## 05altser (Feb 12, 2006)

*RE: Rough Ride*

Hey

05 Altima SE-R with stock 18" rims and Potenza tires.

Is there a way to soften the ride without loosing the performance handling? I would love to make the ride a little softer without loosing the 18's or spending a ton of cash. Has anyone else replaced their stock tires in effort to get a softer ride?

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

05altser said:


> Hey
> 
> 05 Altima SE-R with stock 18" rims and Potenza tires.
> 
> ...


run the tire with less air pressure maybe? see if there is a tire with a taller sidewall? maybe loosening of he swaybar links? if you ever decide to change the Potenza's i will buy them off you! I go through a set every 10k


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

05altser said:


> Hey
> 
> 05 Altima SE-R with stock 18" rims and Potenza tires.
> 
> ...


I'll tell ya, the stock performance handling isn't "performance" in my book. There is alot of roll in the stock SE-R suspension. I was another one of those individuals that went from a Z to the SE-R. Although the SE-R is a "passenger" vehicle, after I put the Nismo suspension on it, vast improvement in the roll factor. As far as bumps, same as stock - but I went with the Nismo rims too with the 245 (vice 225 stock) tires. What a difference in the handling and comfort! Food for thought....


----------



## Jpoelman (Dec 16, 2006)

05altser said:


> Hey
> 
> 05 Altima SE-R with stock 18" rims and Potenza tires.
> 
> ...


The Bridgestone Potenzas are not the tire Nissan was going to use orginally. I'm told the Altima, Maxima and 350Z were designed for use with Michelin Pilot XGT but Nissan was contractually bound to use Bridgestone, an absolutely worthless tire. I've found that the Michelin offers a little better ride, a little less noise and much longer tread life.


----------



## fugeelala1980 (Dec 28, 2006)

Dumped the suspension for the ksport coilovers, I've been running this setup for the last 4 months and 2,500 miles and zero problems (knocking on wood).... Going to do a review and add some pics maybe tomorrow sometime.... :woowoo:


----------

